# Told to learn and play a cover?



## Robboman

Scenario: you're in a cover band, you booked a wedding. Client wants you to learn and perform a specific song that's NOT on your list as the 'first song' for the dance. The song, a popular hit that everyone remembers from radio, is not really your bands style and the instrumentation varies. This means that, even if your band puts in the time to learn and does their best, it 1). will NOT sound like the familiar original, 2). might not even sound good at all, and 3). Will likely never be performed again by the band after that one time.

What do you do?
1). Learn the song and do your best 
2). Play the CD original
3). Just say no
4). Stop playing weddings?


----------



## bagpipe

If you took the gig as a wedding band, then it seems to me that you're on the hook to learn their favourite song. That seems to be par for the course for a wedding band. Just be glad they didnt give you a whole setlist of stuff to learn and play.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday

5) Play it acoustically.

I assume this is the song where the wedding party and family dances?


----------



## james on bass

They're hiring you as a wedding band. I'm sure you are getting paid well, so learn the song they want, even if it is the only time you'll play it. Make sure they know it will not be exactly like the original.


----------



## Mooh

Learn the song. How hard can it be? So what if it's a throw away single use song, it's a wedding song and you're in a wedding band...at least for that gig. If you can't stand the heat, get out of the fire.

However, this sort of scenerio is exactly why I quit wedding bands back in the early 80s (along with karioke, djs and disco). I hated being dictated to by unmusical morons when all I wanted to do is rock and strut my stuff. Bars didn't often pay as well, but they were much more fun.

Nowadays, I play a few weddings, but not with a full band. My duo (guitar and violin) reads everything so song requests are no problem and very little practice is actually required. Nobody is trying to prove themselves red blooded rockers anymore so we take it all in stride. My quite seperate rock band doesn't do weddings.

Learn the song and do your best. Forget it after you're done. It's merely one song in one gig in one band in one wedding in one season in one career in one lifetime...it's not gonna kill you.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Lester B. Flat

Play the song and take the money. I've done this countless times. So what if its your own arrangement, they didn't hire the original artist, and its not like they are asking you to learn a new complete repertoire. Play the song the way you like and make no apologies if it doesn't sound like the original.


----------



## CobaltBlue72

Learn the song. it's spose to be the happiest day of their life let them hear it. or like the other guy said stop playing weddings.


----------



## Guest

Can you have the come by a rehearsal before hand to hear your arrangement? They might appreciate it. You can frame it as, "wanting to get it exactly right for their special day". When I record first dance songs for weddings I usually do a pre-consultation with the client, a pre-mix consultation to make sure I've got an arrangement and instrumentation approach they like, and a post-master "listening party" where they can ask for a few minor tweaks. Brides in particular really eat up all the personal attention to detail and being asked their opinion on things.


----------



## NB_Terry

#1

What's the song?


----------



## david henman

...i agree - play the song. 

but play it your way - adapt it to suit your band, style and instrumentation.

it doesn't have to be perfect, or sound like the original.

they will more than likely appreciate the effort.

-dh


----------



## Milkman

#1.


That's a part of playing weddings. It's a very lucrative market and a part of why you get paid so much is because you're expected to be human jukeboxes. I mean no disrespect with that statement, but yes, if the people paying you want you to do the Bird Dance followed up by Hells Bells and give you advance warning about it, you should do your best to comply.


----------



## Chito

#1 too. We also offer to do a song or 2 if we are asked to do a wedding gig. As already mentioned, just play it the way you can. Also, let them know in advance that it won't be like the original if you don't want or can't play it like the original.


----------



## Hamm Guitars

How bad could this song be? Considering that they hired a band instead of or in addition to the standard DJ they might not be too bad in the musical taste department - or at least they know how to have a good time.

They're not asking you to play 'My Humps' are they?


----------



## david henman

Hamm Guitars said:


> How bad could this song be? Considering that they hired a band instead of or in addition to the standard DJ they might not be too bad in the musical taste department - or at least they know how to have a good time.
> 
> They're not asking you to play 'My Humps' are they?



...allanis morisette proved that even a song as vapid as _my humps _can be "interpreted".

and i don't agree that you need to inform them that you won't be playing the song "just like the record".

surely they're not THAT stupid.........

-dh


----------



## PintoMusic

I'm playing a wedding in a couple of weeks by myself (solo acoustic) and I have to learn two songs which I had never heard/played before - and aren't even in my vocal range. I asked the couple if they minded if I slightly changed the songs to suit my style and they agreed. I also asked for half the money up front before I even started learning any new material.

I agree with those who say that, when you're in the wedding racket, you have to be a bit of a human jukebox. Having said that, in the joyous spirit of a wedding, people will forgive any discrepancies in your version if they're having a good time anyway.


----------



## Robboman

The overwhelming consensus says "learn the song", so that's what we'll do. Thanks for the feedback.

Song is Oasis Wonderwall. Kind of an oddball first-dance choice if you ask me, but hey, if that's the tune they fell in love to then so be it. Real easy to sing and play, but the orig has two guitars (acoustic/electric), cello and even a bit of piano. Not sure how it will sound with only one guitar, bass and drums. Maybe we'll do Jeff's idea and play it acoustically.


----------



## Milkman

Robboman said:


> The overwhelming consensus says "learn the song", so that's what we'll do. Thanks for the feedback.
> 
> Song is Oasis Wonderwall. Kind of an oddball first-dance choice if you ask me, but hey, if that's the tune they fell in love to then so be it. Real easy to sing and play, but the orig has two guitars (acoustic/electric), cello and even a bit of piano. Not sure how it will sound with only one guitar, bass and drums. Maybe we'll do Jeff's idea and play it acoustically.


Crap man, Wonderwall is the song?

Be glad they didn't ask for the Slim Whitman version of Ola Paloma Blanca.

it would be simple to arrange the song for almost any instrumentation.


----------



## PintoMusic

Robboman said:


> Song is Oasis Wonderwall. Kind of an oddball first-dance choice if you ask me, but hey, if that's the tune they fell in love to then so be it. Real easy to sing and play, but the orig has two guitars (acoustic/electric), cello and even a bit of piano. Not sure how it will sound with only one guitar, bass and drums.


If your band has a decent rhythm section, it will sound just fine with acoustic, bass and drums. 

For some reason, I thought that this couple had requested a much trickier song.


----------



## Guest

"Client wants you to learn and perform a specific song that's NOT on your list as the 'first song' for the dance."
How much you getting paid? If you're getting paid enough to put your "artistic integrity" on hold, then welcome to the big leagues... (The phrase "artistic integrity" was invented by people who couldn't get gigs so they could try to lord it over people who did... It doesn't work if you don't let it)

If you're not getting paid enough, then you've undersold yourself... Chalk it up to a learning experience, and charge more the next time.


----------



## Milkman

ClintonHammond said:


> "Client wants you to learn and perform a specific song that's NOT on your list as the 'first song' for the dance."
> How much you getting paid? If you're getting paid enough to put your "artistic integrity" on hold, then welcome to the big leagues... (The phrase "artistic integrity" was invented by people who couldn't get gigs so they could try to lord it over people who did... It doesn't work if you don't let it)
> 
> If you're not getting paid enough, then you've undersold yourself... Chalk it up to a learning experience, and charge more the next time.



The notion that you can't have artistic integrity (your word, not mine) if you want to gig seems like a cop out for those who are embarrassed about their repertoire.

As with most situations, there's middle ground.


----------



## PintoMusic

ClintonHammond said:


> If you're getting paid enough to put your "artistic integrity" on hold, then welcome to the big leagues...


Nicely put...

...I get hired to do a lot of solo pub gigs on acoustic. It's been a great way to get exposure and subsidize income while I'm in university.

I write music and I'm all for "artistic integrity" but, because a pub full of beer drinkers isn't as intimate as a coffee house, I found myself introducing a lot of cover tunes (now over 50% of my sets) to maintain people's attention while they're otherwise busy drinking and socializing.

I'm not so sure it feels like "the big leagues" yet though... :wink:


----------



## Robboman

ClintonHammond said:


> How much you getting paid? If you're getting paid enough to put your "artistic integrity" on hold, then welcome to the big leagues... (The phrase "artistic integrity" was invented by people who couldn't get gigs so they could try to lord it over people who did...


Amen! Guess I've been in the big leagues for a long time!

Playing covers for a wedding is not art anyway, just entertainment. While artistic integrity is N/A in this context, I do have professional integrity. I want to sound good, entertain the crowd and make the client happy thus returning good value for the money spent. My slight resistance to doing the song had nothing to do with artistic integrity. Heck, I'd dance like a monkey if that's what the crowd wanted (and the pay was good). I'd just want it to be a REALLY GOOD monkey dance, one that would blow them away and get us a lot of new bookings. :banana:


----------



## david henman

ClintonHammond said:


> The phrase "artistic integrity" was invented by people who couldn't get gigs so they could try to lord it over people who did....



...not really.

-dh


----------



## sysexguy

ah, the difference between artist and artisan.

OK, mercenary approach, get the song as a midi file, quickly learn enough to make it not appear visually wrong, adjust the key to be singable and make the customer happy....milk it for all its worth (probably more than you think in terms of future biz and referals)

That "yesterday" thing is unbelievable, smart thinking on the contract.....the one that always cracks me up is when all the homophobic frat boy jocks really get into partying on "YMCA":food-smiley-004: I guess lyrics don't matter?

Andy


----------



## keefsdad

My wedding band will be required to ply "Close to the Edge" and Quadrephenia in their entirety


----------



## sysexguy

I think you got off easy.....Wonderwall can done in a gazillion ways and there's no vocal pyrotechnics (just boost the 1K knob on the eq).....You could start just acoustic and bring in the band one guy at a time, make a crescendo and then hit a winner party tune straight in at the end.....couple gets their song and you get an extra last minute soundcheck:banana:

Andy


----------



## Guest

"you can't have artistic integrity if you want to gig"
Never said that, did I??? 

"As with most situations, there's middle ground."
And how does stating the bleedin' obvious help the situation in the least? 

"I'd rather play "Mustang Sally" for a crowded dance floor than "Journey to the Center of the Mind" for an empty basement."
HEAR FN HEAR!! 

"a pub full of beer drinkers isn't as intimate as a coffee house"
A pub full of beer drinkers is going to give you WAY more honest feedback than a pretentious, self-congratulatory 'coffee house' any day. If they're not paying attention to your originals, and would rather hear you play covers, that probably aughta tell you something about your originals.

" Playing covers for a wedding is not art anyway, just entertainment."
Art schmart... You're in the BUSINESS called "SHOW"! (Art is for skinny pale wankers in black turtleneck sweaters who only come out to be seen)

"I'd just want it to be a REALLY GOOD monkey dance"
So get yer butt off the computer and back to rehearsal! 

"the difference between artist and artisan"
What a load of toffee-nosed nonsense....


----------



## Milkman

ClintonHammond said:


> "As with most situations, there's middle ground."
> And how does stating the bleedin' obvious help the situation in the least?



Aparently it wasn't that obvious. Many folks tend to seethings as black and white issues.

You don't have to completely sell your soul to get a gig.

Seems like a valid point to me.

This IS a discussion forum last time I checked.


----------



## Guest

You don't have to completely anything to anything else...


----------



## Milkman

ClintonHammond said:


> You don't have to completely anything to anything else...


Could you translate that?


----------



## Xanadu

I agree, play the song to the best of your abilities, but tell them it won't sound exactly like the original because the instrumentation is off.
You're getting paid and if you do this song, maybe next time, when the bride's best friend gets married, you'll get a recommendation.


----------



## Guest

"tell them it won't sound exactly like the original because"
Again, that aughta go without saying... If you WANT someone to sing at your wedding who sounds exactly like, say, Neil Young, then hire Neil Young... Don't hire someone else and EXPECT them to sing like Neil Young.... 

(I can't imagine why anyone would WANT to sound exactly like someone else....)

"because the instrumentation is off"
Not off, just different.... 

It's this topic is the reason I will no longer learn songs I don't wish to learn to play for strangers at functions like weddings or wakes (Unless they are friends of mine) Rather, if someone wants me to play their 'processional' or sommat, I'm happy to give them a CD of songs I think are appropriate and let them pick... If they suggest something other than what's on the list, but still in the 'style' of, then I'll consider learning it... If it's too far outside what I 'do', then I'm honest with them saying, "Sorry, but that song isn't something I could play for you on that special day with any sort of honesty, and faking it wouldn't be fair to you." The vast majority of people appreciate the honesty and sincerity, and will work WITH me to arrive at something that makes us all happy. Some few find someone else to play the song they wish to have, and some even fewer abandon the idea of live music all together, and opt for a CD.... 

In the end, everyone wins, no matter what.


----------



## david henman

ClintonHammond said:


> "you can't have artistic integrity if you want to gig"
> Never said that, did I???
> 
> "As with most situations, there's middle ground."
> And how does stating the bleedin' obvious help the situation in the least?
> 
> "I'd rather play "Mustang Sally" for a crowded dance floor than "Journey to the Center of the Mind" for an empty basement."
> HEAR FN HEAR!!
> 
> "a pub full of beer drinkers isn't as intimate as a coffee house"
> A pub full of beer drinkers is going to give you WAY more honest feedback than a pretentious, self-congratulatory 'coffee house' any day. If they're not paying attention to your originals, and would rather hear you play covers, that probably aughta tell you something about your originals.
> 
> " Playing covers for a wedding is not art anyway, just entertainment."
> Art schmart... You're in the BUSINESS called "SHOW"! (Art is for skinny pale wankers in black turtleneck sweaters who only come out to be seen)
> 
> "I'd just want it to be a REALLY GOOD monkey dance"
> So get yer butt off the computer and back to rehearsal!
> 
> "the difference between artist and artisan"
> What a load of toffee-nosed nonsense....



...cheer up, big guy!

:wave:

-dh


----------



## Milkman

ClintonHammond said:


> It's this topic is the reason I will no longer learn songs I don't wish to learn to play for strangers at functions like weddings or wakes (Unless they are friends of mine) Rather, if someone wants me to play their 'processional' or sommat, I'm happy to give them a CD of songs I think are appropriate and let them pick... If they suggest something other than what's on the list, but still in the 'style' of, then I'll consider learning it... If it's too far outside what I 'do', then I'm honest with them saying, "Sorry, but that song isn't something I could play for you on that special day with any sort of honesty, and faking it wouldn't be fair to you." The vast majority of people appreciate the honesty and sincerity, and will work WITH me to arrive at something that makes us all happy. Some few find someone else to play the song they wish to have, and some even fewer abandon the idea of live music all together, and opt for a CD....
> 
> In the end, everyone wins, no matter what.


Almost sounds like a case of




artistic integrity:food-smiley-004:


----------



## Guest

"Almost sounds like a case of artistic integrity"
Ummm... that mighta been my whole point all along ??? 

But, can't no one tell you what 'level' you need apply to any given situation... It's up to each person to decide what 'selling out' means to them.

Again however, that seems to be bleedin' obvious.


----------



## Milkman

ClintonHammond said:


> "Almost sounds like a case of artistic integrity"
> Ummm... that mighta been my whole point all along ???
> 
> But, can't no one tell you what 'level' you need apply to any given situation... It's up to each person to decide what 'selling out' means to them.
> 
> Again however, that seems to be bleedin' obvious.



LOL,

Only because you're so much smarter than I am.:bow:


----------



## Guest

"you're so much smarter than I am"
Now that's a load of bullskite! 

(Or it's apple-polishing.... which I really hope it's not!)

I'm just about smart enough to realize that I'm not very bright 99 times outa 100.... 

But there are way worse things to be.... As some here are all too willing to exhibit.


----------



## Milkman

ClintonHammond said:


> "you're so much smarter than I am"
> Now that's a load of bullskite!
> 
> (Or it's apple-polishing.... which I really hope it's not!)
> 
> I'm just about smart enough to realize that I'm not very bright 99 times outa 100....
> 
> But there are way worse things to be.... As some here are all too willing to exhibit.



And how exactly would YOU interpret someone stating (twice) that you're statements were "bleeding obvious".

Perhaps you don't mean it that way, but whatever. If something is obvious to one and not to another.....

Carry on.


----------



## Guest

I'd never suggest that my input here is coming from a place of 'smart'... It is however coming from a position of experience.

The two are not necessarily the same thing. (Especially not in my case)


----------



## Milkman

ClintonHammond said:


> I'd never suggest that my input here is coming from a place of 'smart'... It is however coming from a position of experience.
> 
> The two are not necessarily the same thing. (Especially not in my case)


It might be wise to consider that quite a few of us in this forum have broad and lengthy experience.

I wasn't looking to pick a fight here by the way, just responding to your quote of my post.


----------



## Guest

"It might be wise to consider that quite a few of us in this forum have broad and lengthy experience."
Never said that wasn't the case.... 

"I wasn't looking to pick a fight here"
Good thing, 'cause nobody's fighting with you...


----------



## Guest

Do I have to turn this car
around and go back home?


----------



## Milkman

laristotle said:


> Do I have to turn this car
> around and go back home?


If you like.

Pick me up a large black Timmies on your way.



(I have a low tolerence for BS these days):food-smiley-004:


----------



## david henman

ClintonHammond said:


> "It might be wise to consider that quite a few of us in this forum have broad and lengthy experience."
> Never said that wasn't the case....
> "I wasn't looking to pick a fight here"
> Good thing, 'cause nobody's fighting with you...



...aha! i thought i recognized those moves - its a tango!

:banana:

-dh


----------



## Milkman

Paul said:


> I never liked Black Sabbath either. Or did you mean Billy Sheehan?, Or Bob Seger?
> 
> Just another pointless post to add to the total.
> 
> BTW, forgive me if I came off as speaking on your behalf earlier in this thread. You don't need me to defend you on any level, your CV does that quite admirably.



I meant Barry Stephens (former inventory manager where I work).


As for speaking on my behalf, don't give it a second thought. I appreciate the support and your perspective is quite similar to mine.


Sometimes folks forget that it's ok to disagree, but not ok to hurl insults.

When I forget, I don't mind being reminded.


----------



## Robboman

Anyway.. 

So we each learned that old Oasis song on our own time (really easy), then we rehearsed it live Fri/Sat at our bar gig so it would be ready for the Sunday (Canada Day) wedding. No problem, I even remembered the words! They liked it, we got paid, end of story :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Guest

Robboman said:


> They liked it, we got paid, end of story


Happy endings rock.


----------



## fretman57

*#1*

It's unanimous!

Scotty

P.S Yea what is the song?


----------



## elindso

It's not a bad song.

It's gonna have to save you and that's not all It's their Wonderwall:smile:


----------

